# Help re: Height Clearance - Bolton Abbey, North Yorks



## korky (May 16, 2005)

The ornamental arch at Bolton Abbey on the B6160 has a height restriction sign, 10'6".
My Autotrail Apache is officially 9'8", but the satellite dish is raised about 3 or 4 inches above this.
I have contacted N.Yorks C.C. who in turn have been in touch with Bolton Abbey Estates. They confirm the height refers to the centre of the arch!!!.
Which means it will be considerably lower at the sides.

Unfortunately travelling from the south means a rather tortuous - not to mention steep! - route around Embsay.
One solution may be to get 'er indoors to hold tight to the roof rack and shout instructions as I drive slowly forwards, but it is a verrrrrry tight spot and I don't relish having to reverse (not my favourite pastime).
Has anyone negotiated this archway in a similar sized vehicle? There are a couple of decent sites up the Wharfe Valley (and some very good fly fishing), so the occasional visit will be on our schedule.
:? Help please
Korky


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

_No have never seen any reference to this in the past, thanks for the warning. Think its important so have put a sticky on for the time being as we have many members in the "norf" who may well appreciate this info - dodger_


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Korky
I go under the arch on a regular basis, so do coaches and buses. My current van is 9f 6 plus sat, my last van was a tinch over 10ft with sat. The arch (Wrong description really its not a true arch) is not universal in its arching it could almost be square. After all that what I'm really saying is you'l get through.
However the route through Embsey is not that bad I run that way regular too, so do the dray wagaons loads of hey and god knows what else.
Regards Eddie


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Korky
Further to my last post if you'r still reluctant to go under the aquaduct at Bolton Abbey or via Embsey go via Skipton.
Assuming you'r approaching from the Keighley end go to the top of the bye pass and turn right onto the A59, at the next roundabout turn left onto the B6265 signed Grassington, go as far as Threshfield, turn right signed Grassington and immediately right again signed Burnsal, this will take you back down the dale and bring you into Bolton Abbey at the far side of the aquaduct. Only an additional 20 minutes.
Threshfield of course is where the CC Wharfedale site is, the site at Appletreewick is accessed from Burnsal, thats right alongside the river. If you use your sat dish a lot beware of the Strid Wood site, its in and surrounded by tree's could be difficult to get a clear view of the southern sky (Excuse the pun). Regards Eddie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Korky, 
Howgill Lodge offer accomodation for 'vanners, and I can recommend the Preist's House at Burnsall for a good lunch!

Mandy


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Thanks all for your help and advice. I may well try the arch in due course.
Noted re the trees at Strid Wood - but I think I would rather be fishing on the Wharfe than watching tele!
Regards
Korky


----------

